# Christmas exchange



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Are we going to have a Christmas exchange this year?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I was just thinking about this the other day. I hope we do cause it was alot of fun last year.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I was not here last year and missed it.

I would like to be in one this year.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I will put it together for those that want to participate.

PM me with your baby's name, sex, likes, dislikes, measurements, etc. I will also need your name and mailing address.

Does Nov. 1 sound like a good cut-off date to submit everything? I would then notify everyone of their Christmas Pal by Nov. 3 or 4. If that's too early, then give me suggested dates.

Any other suggestions, tips, or advice are welcome.

Betty


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was not here last year either but it sounds like lots of fun!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh it was great fun last year. I want to participate.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like a blast... more detailed please.

enJOY!
Melanie
pack of three


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Sounds like a blast... more detailed please.
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie
> pack of three[/B]


Well, I am open to suggestions. It has been suggested that I pair up those with 2 dogs to someone else with 2 dogs. Those with 3, with 3, etc. That's fine by me.

I didn't put a price limit on it. Do we need to place a limit? I don't want any one being left out if they think they can't afford it. Some of Paris' favorite toys are the ones I have picked up from Wal-Mart for a dollar. It's not about how much you can spend, but about how much fun it is to watch our babies with their package.

QUESTION: The ones saying it sounds like fun, does that mean you want to be included? I don't want to assume anything. PLEASE PM ME IF YOU WANT TO BE INCLUDED...that way I will know for sure.

Thanks!

Betty


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

What measurements do you need? I have never measured Lilly so I need an explanation!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> What measurements do you need? I have never measured Lilly so I need an explanation![/B]


Measure around her neck, behind her front legs, and the length from the base of her neck to the base of her tail. For those that want to give clothes, I believe these are the measurements they need. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, y'all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

count me in, I missed it last year


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> PM me with your baby's name, sex, likes, dislikes, measurements, etc. I will also need your name and mailing address.[/B]


Do you want the hounds name, sex, likes dislikes, measurements or mine









Oh wait.......


This is an exchange for the hounds. I get it now.










I am still in. Although I need to go buy one of those flexible tape measures so I can measure the hounds.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Count me in too


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269804
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go ahead and send yours...it will be our little secret! I promise not to tell.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

count me in also. i will pm evies measurements when i get some new tape...i think shes gained some weight since the last time we measured her..


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

count me in too









i did something like this last year on a cat forum, it was a lot of fun....hmmm, now to measure Mishkin lol


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok I am in, it sounds like heaps of fun. I will have to start hunting around for some great AUSSIE toys and things to share with our US friends.. I am so excited.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Count us in.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

LilyBelle and I are in! C'mere LilyBelle!!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My 2 would like to be included too please?

I will re-visit this thread & read it properly & provide more info at the weekend .... Im 'time poor' this week - I have house guests & it's a bit of a challenging time







......


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes it is a lot of fun but please remember that us poor folk down under have a problem with mail servie etc. So if you say for stuff to be delivered by ..say 1st Nov we gotta get our stuff together and start thinking about posting asap...

Australia Post is crap.
















Plus here in western australia we do NOT have mail services to the states - everything goes via Melbourne or Sydney. It has been know to go via SINGAPORE!!!!
















And things have to be sent air mail or we wont get them this year!! Trust me, our postal service sucks.
















Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Dede, the Nov. 1 cut-off is the time cut-off for people to let me know if they want to participate. You will be notified shortly after that as to who you have. When you mail it will be up to you. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HERE IS AN INFO. SHEET WHICH MIGHT BE HELPFUL. If you will, please fill it out and send to me. You can copy and paste it in a pm or email me. Remember, I need this by NOVEMBER 1.



Spoiled Maltese Christmas Exchange

E-mail Address: [email protected]

Number of dogs that will be participating in the Exchange:

Name (First & Last): 
Address: 
City, State, Zip:

Screen Name on Spoiled Maltese: 
Furbaby’s Name: 
Fubaby’s Gender:

Furbaby’s Weight:
Furbaby’s Measurements
Neck: 
Chest: 
Length:

Types of toys your furbaby likes: 

Types of treats your furbaby likes: 

Types of toys your furbaby dislikes: 

Types of treats your furbaby dislikes: 

Does your furbaby wear clothes? 

Does your furbaby wear bows? 

Does your furbaby use collars or harnesses? 

Does your furbaby have any type of allergies to certain foods or treats? 

Is there anything in particular you would like your furbaby to have or not have?



Additional information and/or comments regarding your furbaby:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Dede, the Nov. 1 cut-off is the time cut-off for people to let me know if they want to participate. You will be notified shortly after that as to who you have. When you mail it will be up to you.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Betty, we should probably also include if there is anything one would NOT want their baby to receive. Some of us do not allow certain treats.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yup, count me in...we did it last year and the Secret Santa was a blast.....I will PM you with the info..

Marie & Pacino


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Betty, we should probably also include if there is anything one would NOT want their baby to receive. Some of us do not allow certain treats.[/B]


done


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Count Indy in too...oh, and me too







Sounds like lots of fun. Now I just need to fill out the fom later and send it to you


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, sounds like a good idea, just loved doing it last year, count me in


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I wasn't a part of the crew last year so I missed it. Please count me and Matrix in!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I missed the last exchange everyone did and last xmas because I was depressed about the holidays... so count me in this year!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I sent my information in. I am excited.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

okay...with those saying they want to participate and the questionnaires that I have received, we have about 28 who are participating so far.

Remember, please fill out the questionnaire if you haven't already done so.

Thanks!

Betty


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> okay...with those saying they want to participate and the questionnaires that I have received, we have about 28 who are participating so far.
> 
> Remember, please fill out the questionnaire if you haven't already done so.
> 
> ...


no prob... I have to measure the kids tonite... and then i'll sent our info!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Measured and e-mailed all info for our three.

What fun this is going to be. Hope to get a reply e-mail from you Betty, about where to send our gifts for the exchange.

enJOY!
Melanie

OH PS, I had an SM member get in touch with me thinking I was in charge of the Christmas Exchange and I directed her to you, hope she got in touch with you.
*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

okay...here's something for everyone to be thinking about.

First, do y'all want me to list everyone who is pariticipating?

Second, for those with multiple babies...as of now, I have six with two babies signed up and one with three. Do you want to stay within the multiple family or get separate ones? Does that make any sense? I want everyone who wants to participate to be able to but I may need some guidance with this part.

Third, I was thinking that unless someone speficially requested someone, I would write all the names down on a list and then put all the names in a hat and pull them out and go down the list. 

I want everyone to be happy with the way this is done so any suggestions or comments are welcome.

Remember, November 1 is the deadline to join in the fun!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

count me in too


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would want different ppl...i dont mind paying shipping for 2


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> okay...here's something for everyone to be thinking about.
> 
> First, do y'all want me to list everyone who is pariticipating?
> 
> ...


 *My brain must be more tired then I thought, I am unclear about all you want to know.

Yes I would list who all wants to take part in this.

"*Do you want to stay within the multiple family or get separate ones?" *?????

Further help please... dense brain now. 

ME









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> "[/B]Do you want to stay within the multiple family or get separate ones?" *?????
> 
> Further help please... dense brain now.
> 
> ...


haha...your brain is fine Melanie. It is my question which needs help. Let me see if I can do better...since there are only a few members with two or even three babies, do those members want to get paired with other members who have the same number of babies or do you want to treat your babies as singles and get paired with single owners/babies?

Is that any better? If not, I will try again.

Betty


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=272978
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Dear Betty,

OOOOO KAAAAYYYYY, fog cleared. Got ya.

Makes NO difference to me at all, whatever everyone else is happy with is fine for us.









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Count Lily and Bentley in! This will be their first Christmas, yippie. I will measure them again tonite and PM you the survey questions.
Aimee

A picture of Lily and Bentley Just in case, since I am slack and have not made a siggy,
[attachment=14631:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, count me in too..
Uhh one question where is the questionnaire?









And nobody if they get me buy Nemo clothes, cause he hates them..
Maybe a little hat or little treats.. Ohh I'm so excited to find out who I get...

Thanks..
Andrea~


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here it is again.


HERE IS AN INFO. SHEET WHICH MIGHT BE HELPFUL. If you will, please fill it out and send to me. You can copy and paste it in a pm or email me. Remember, I need this by NOVEMBER 1.



Spoiled Maltese Christmas Exchange

E-mail Address: [email protected]

Number of dogs that will be participating in the Exchange:

Name (First & Last): 
Address: 
City, State, Zip:

Screen Name on Spoiled Maltese: 
Furbaby’s Name: 
Fubaby’s Gender:

Furbaby’s Weight:
Furbaby’s Measurements
Neck: 
Chest: 
Length:

Types of toys your furbaby likes: 

Types of treats your furbaby likes: 

Types of toys your furbaby dislikes: 

Types of treats your furbaby dislikes: 

Does your furbaby wear clothes? 

Does your furbaby wear bows? 

Does your furbaby use collars or harnesses? 

Does your furbaby have any type of allergies to certain foods or treats? 

Is there anything in particular you would like your furbaby to have or not have?



Additional information and/or comments regarding your furbaby:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> HERE IS AN INFO. SHEET WHICH MIGHT BE HELPFUL. If you will, please fill it out and send to me. You can copy and paste it in a pm or email me. Remember, I need this by NOVEMBER 1.
> ...


Sorry! I got it off the first page. I just PM'd you. I should have looked at the first page before I asked..

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> okay...here's something for everyone to be thinking about.
> 
> First, do y'all want me to list everyone who is pariticipating?
> 
> ...



ok count me in, i will fill out questions and email you tonight. as for letting people pick who they want the person who put together the birthday exchange tried to do that and it got to confusing because a lot of people wanted the same person. random makes it a nice way to get to know someone better you may not have talked to before. jmo

Amber


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Count me in. I just emailed the form.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wouldn't mind taking two singles and buying for them


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I wouldn't mind taking two singles and buying for them[/B]


okay...when it gets closer I will check back with those of two or more.

I will post tomorrow who has signed up for the exchange.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Sassy wants to exchange presents too.














We missed out on this last year. It will be great fun buying for another furbaby.







I will pm you Sassy's info.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Count me in. I'll pm you Chloe's measurements as close to the deadline as I can, because she is still growing. Thanks!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Audrey and Strike want to participate! I have to be out of town for a conference until Friday night. Will the weekend be too late to send the info??? And, I am okay however you guys want to do this. *


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Audrey and Strike want to participate! I have to be out of town for a conference until Friday night. Will the weekend be too late to send the info??? And, I am okay however you guys want to do this. *[/B]


You have until Nov. 1 to submit the info.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a list of the questionnaires (in no particular order) I have as of 9:30 a.m. on Oct. 18:

Kodies mom
kab
lonestar
bek74
LadyMontava
ZsaZsasmom
felicity
Pacino's Mommy
Linus McDuff
TobysMom
steponme
gibbert
alohafromkristie
Karen542
tiffany
Miss Melanie
hillary & lola
Matilda's Mommy
mikeysmom
LilyBellesmom
CuteCosyNToy
LuvinBella
SassyLuv
Samsonsmom
paris
ddarlingfam
indymaltese
Harley & Dakotas Mum
Halfpin21
sophiesmom
Louis' Mom
Sassy's mommy
aea6574
the littlepet
Ladypup
Andrea&Luci
Sparkey
Phesty
Maltlover
Julie718
BeckyBC03
mwend
Fenway's Momma
Daisy's Mama
Minnies Mom
mom_to_princess_bella
Kisses-4-Princess
DanaH
*Tink's"Mommy
Littlemans mom
PreciousPrince
Flossysmom
Brooks
gattirenata
nikkivong

edited: Nov. 1 @ 2:20 p.m.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Count Lily and Bentley in! This will be their first Christmas, yippie. I will measure them again tonite and PM you the survey questions.
> Aimee
> 
> A picture of Lily and Bentley Just in case, since I am slack and have not made a siggy,
> ...






I just wanted to say your babies are so adorable







I love the photo of them


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

> Here is a list of the questionnaires (in no particular order) I have as of 9:30 a.m. on Oct. 18:
> 
> Kodies mom
> kab
> ...


Dont forget us!! we didnt have our daddy last year and this will be our first christmas together..







Oh wow Christmas then 4 days later is Courtney's 1st birthday..















Just sent info to ya paris


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just PM'd you our info too!

I also don't mind buying for 2 singles & sending separately ... I don't mind whatever is decided for those of us with more than 1 is fine by me


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

> I just PM'd you our info too!
> 
> I also don't mind buying for 2 singles & sending separately ... I don't mind whatever is decided for those of us with more than 1 is fine by me
> 
> ...


Is that a toothbrush hanging out from Dakotas mouth??







im sorry it just caught my attention..


Oh and i myself w/ 2 baby's dont mind sending seprately for singles.
Im open for anything, its all out of fun watching our baby's enjoy and sharing the joy back to sm..


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are well.

Sorry, I have not got my questionaire back. I still need to get one of those measuring tapes.

I will get it this weekend, or just use a string and put it on a ruler.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just sent mine in!

Thanks,
Carcyle & Matrix


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

It doesnt matter to me who I get either, 1, 2 or 3 babies! I love em all


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

NINE days left to get questionnaire in by November 1.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Just sent our information! So exciting. This is our first year so I was wondering what the rules are.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Just sent our information! So exciting. This is our first year so I was wondering what the rules are.[/B]


The only rule is to have fun with it...buying and receiving.

No seriously, I really don't know that there are any rules. Don't think you have to spend a lot...just buy what you can afford. Like I said previously, some of Paris' favorite toys are some I have gotten at Wal-Mart.

There are a few deadlines...November 1 is the deadline to submit the questionnaire for those wanting to participate. I will then select and notify everyone no later than November 6. I know I said Nov. 3 or 4 earlier, but my daughter is coming in that weekend. I hope Nov. 6 is okay with everyone. 

Once you find out who you have, you can email me with any questions and I will ask your secret Christmas pal. Once they answer me, I will send it back to you. That way no one will know who anybody has.

If anyone can think of anything, please feel free to post.

Betty


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

CAN IT BE A CHANUKA EXCHANGE TOO???









Also, will you be able to pair us up?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> CAN IT BE A CHANUKA EXCHANGE TOO???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can call it whatever...









I'm going to see how many people with 2 or more sign up and go from there. No one will be left out that wants to participate. I will know more come Nov. 1.


Also, I have been asked what the $$ limit is. What would y'all suggest. Input everyone....


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

we don't mind having 4 single dogs or pairs or whatever as long as they all live in the US 
(sorry, shipping costs for 4 dogs will be a lot as is)

in some offices i worked it they cap these things at $20

i would imagine that it will be harder here b/c it so depends on where you buy the stuff and also i guess some ppl will make it themeselves or send things that they got their furboos but never used...


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

OK-

Idiot mode on









How do I measure them? 

Neck I figure I can just put a string around and then see how long it is.

Chest? Do I measure around just behind their front legs?

Length? Butt to nose or tail to neck or tail to nose or what?

Sorry sometimes I am slow.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*We just emailed our list. Count us in.*






> OK-
> 
> Idiot mode on
> 
> ...



[attachment=15093:attachment]

The girth is immediately behind the front legs at the fullest part of the chest.

The length is from immediately behind the neck where the withers (shoulder bones connect to back bone) to the beginning of the tail.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

You Rule









Thanks


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> You Rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *She sure does.









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

NO!!!! Sassy rules


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

You can count us on to!!!!! We are 3. So who do I email or what do I do, can anyone help me please? There are alot of pages to read and I have to go to bed soon LOL.
Thanks


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

JUST A REMINDER.........NOVEMBER 1 IS ONLY A WEEK AWAY!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah! we had so much fun for the birthday exchange. I'll get beastie's measurements and send in the form.

thanks for putting this together!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

SIX more days...

I've updated the list again which is on page 4. Please make sure your name is on there. If not, let me know.


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

Im glad someone took over the christmas echange after i was gone for a year. the first year we did it was fun! we all received cards, photos, and letters. Mini still has hers from Lexi.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i dont have a measuring tape but ill try to get one soon and send in the info.. otis wants tobe part of the exchange too!!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OK, so since we weren't here last year, can you give me examples to what type of presents you exchanged?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You can go back through the picture posts to about mid-December of last year. There are several posts of the gifts being received and opened. You can send toys, treats, bows, grooming products, harnesses, just about anything dog related. The questionnaire will probably help you in deciding what to get. I know last year Paris received a Christmas toy, a new CC comb, and something else, I can't really remember...bad me, I know.







It doesn't have to be a lot...I know with you having four dogs just a little will get expensive. Don't worry about how much or how little you can get. It's all about having fun. I believe that everybody that is participating feels that way. I know Paris will be thrilled with whatever she gets.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I dont see pages listed on the bottom anymore, how do I go to page 4 to see if Peechie is on it or not


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I dont see pages listed on the bottom anymore, how do I go to page 4 to see if Peechie is on it or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird...it shows up on mine. Anyway, yes you are on the list. You haven't submitted the questionnaire yet, would you please do that before Nov. 1? Thanks.

Betty


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

NOVEMBER 1 is only FIVE days away for those who are putting it off to the last minute...........


Okay, I have pm'ed everyone who has two or more to find out how they want to do this. I will try to accomodate everyone. I hope I made myself clear...sometimes I tend to confuse myself.









If you have any questions just let me know.

Thanks!

Betty


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273745
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL no, not a toothbrush, it's a rawhide chew thing that they just had a bit of a rumble over & as usual, the little miss came up trumps!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=278468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I pm'd Peechies info. to you, I quess you didn't get it. I'll send it again. Please pm me back to let me know that you got it.

Thanks, Karen


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Alrighty, we sent Lily and Bentley's answers in, but we are not on the list yet?? Did you get my e-mail? Maybe I goofed the address....highly likely in my computer intellegence stunted case.
Aimee


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> Alrighty, we sent Lily and Bentley's answers in, but we are not on the list yet?? Did you get my e-mail? Maybe I goofed the address....highly likely in my computer intellegence stunted case.
> Aimee[/B]


I got the info. I haven't updated the list...I left everything at work. I will update it Monday am.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and I are in!! I'm going to send his information tonight or tomorrow. We are excited!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I'm going to join too







this is my first , I hope I don't screw it up







I just send you email

thanks


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay...those of you who have sent in the questionnaire, please look on page 4 to make sure your name is on the list. If it is not, please let me know.

Those that haven't sent in the questoinnaire...you have TWO days left.

Thanks.

Betty


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy and Toby want in on it! I will work on that form today. We moved at the end of September and I can't find my measuring tape yet.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

fenway sent in his infomation but he isn't on the list, do I need to resend it? I think I sent it on friday


edit, just checked my email I sent it friday to [email protected], I resent it a couple of seconds ago. Please let me know if you got it.

thanks


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, I pm'd the information to you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> fenway sent in his infomation but he isn't on the list, do I need to resend it? I think I sent it on friday
> 
> 
> edit, just checked my email I sent it friday to [email protected], I resent it a couple of seconds ago. Please let me know if you got it.
> ...


I got it. I'll update the list now.
Thanks.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you for adding Minnie to the list! I'm so excited, I can't wait to see which furbaby we get!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Is there anyone out there who has a "non-Maltese" (lol) who would like to participate that hasn't said so yet? I am in need of one more. 

Also, do you have someone you really, really want (or don't want). Now is the time to let me know.

Thanks.

Betty


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, susan (mom to princess bella) wanted to join, she is putting it off for the last minute







come on susan, you convinced me now where are you? did you find your tape measure? 



but she has a maltese


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> oh no, susan (mom to princess bella) wanted to join, she is putting it off for the last minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL I measured her tonight.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

sounds fuN! count us in! Princess ( I) can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Those of you waiting until the last minute...on your mark, get set, goooooooooooo!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

bump, bump...ONE day left............


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276462
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Dear Betty,

I was thinking about this and thought perhaps there should be an amount suggestion. I would hate like heck to send someone a gift that cost me $40.00 and then have them send me something that cost them $65.00 or more.

I would suggest a gift price range of $20.00 to $50.00. How do others feel about this? Have you had any feed back at all on this subject?

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just pmed you


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276476
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No feed back at all. $20 to $50 sounds fine with me. I know some people won't be able to afford to spend $50 but that is okay, don't feel bad if you can't. It's the thought that counts. I really mean that. Besides, how is the little four-legged creature going to know what you spent? Just have fun with it. This is not meant to stress any of us out! Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

good idea Melanie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Once again...this is your last time to specify who you would like to have (or not have). Once tomorrow comes and goes, I will be putting all of the names in the proverbial hat and will start drawing names out and going down my list.

When I finish up with the special requests and drawing, I will pm everyone with their SECRET pal and forward the questionnaire on as well. I hope to have this completed no later than November 6. If you haven't heard from me by then, please let me know.

Betty


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for doing all this work! I'm so excited to shop, we have a lot of cute pet stores in Boston. Plus, all my family lives far away (in wisconsin)







so I don't get to get into the Holiday spirit until when I go home and this is sure to brighten up my holiday season!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Just sent the info to you for Flossy. I know that I am not the last one







I think I had a couple hours to spare









Sorry for the delay







We want in the fun too. Thank you for all your hard work that is 
going in to this


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

yay this is really exciting!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i have my pages set up differently so there r more posts to a page..could u refrence the post number (top right corner of each post) instead of the page#?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Phew... I made the deadline














I woke Indy up to measure him, he was so tired that he didn't even give me a hard time about it







Poor littleman, Mommy is so cruel waking you up like that







But it is the only time I have ever been able to measure him without a fuss


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Betty! You're a legend!! 

The only real request I have is, could you try to pair us close to the start?? I don't want special treatment, but because we are so far away I just want to make sure I have time to shop & get it shipped over there asap!! THANKS!

I am more than happy to go along with everything - I don't have any special requests to be paired with anyone in particular so I can't wait to see who we get in the draw!!

Yay!! Shopping!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jaimie, I was referring to posts #100 and 105. 

Also, I've been advised that shipping overseas may (or can) get a little expensive plus it takes a while to get there. Is there ANYONE who does not want someone who is overseas. NOW is the time to speak up.

Today is it folks....get your questionnaire to me!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry so late but i just emailed! thanks a bunch betty!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> sorry so late but i just emailed! thanks a bunch betty![/B]


Nikki, will you please resend it. This time use [email protected].

Thanks.



It looks like my email address is messing up for some reason. If anyone needs to email me, use [email protected], or pm me.

Sorry, if this causes any confusion.

Betty


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

ow boy I can't believe we almost didn't make it!!!! hihi

I'm soooo exicted we are going to be part of it this year... it's sooooo cool!! I can't wait to go shopping either!!!

I have a little question... should we add something for the mom too??? or just for the furbabies???

thank you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I have a little question... should we add something for the mom too??? or just for the furbabies???
> 
> thank you![/B]


I think that would be up to you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

As of 4:30 on Nov. 1, we have 80 four-legged participants.









I will be out of town tomorrow, but will get on this as soon as I get back.


----------

